# Lelit Elizabeth steam wand not fully closing



## colakoala

Hello,

I've had my Lelit Elizabeth PL92T v3 for just over a year and it's been great but recently the steam wand on it just doesn't seem to completely turn off. The steam pressure is fine and I can heat milk with it without problem. The issue is once I've used it and turned it off using the knob (or once the machine is up to temperature), a small amount of hot water leaks out of the steam tip making a sort of annoying spluttering sound.

The only way to get it to stop is to tighten the steam wand knob really really tight but even then it doesn't always fix the issue and after a few minutes it will start back up. I've been pretty gentle with the knob since getting the machine on advice of this forum to not overtighten it, but hasn't helped in my case.

I can see that there is a Lelit part number 2200075 which looks to be the steam tap part, which I'm assuming is what's not working correctly. Does anyone know if this seems the likely culprit, and whether it would be difficult to swap out this part if I got a new one?

Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@colakoala welcome to the forum. Mine does exactly the same. Since new. I always attributed it to not tightening the tap enough.

unlike you, I never tighten any further than usual, and, I tell you, I don't really tighten it at all.

so, for me, it goes:

- make coffee;
- steam milk;
- turn machine off and clean;
- drink coffee&#8230;. And, while sitting down, drinking my latte, the machine starts to sing and splutter. Familiar?

well, the solution for me is simple: as I turn the machine off, afterwards I draw some steam and close the tap, very gently, as usual. Works wonders. If you don't turn the machine off, just draw some some steam (not a blast, just a bit) and close the tap.

it is almost as if the residual pressure in the pipe forces the valve to open a crack (I know it sounds crazy, but that's how it feels!).

if you bought from Bella Barista, chat with them and see if they can advice on a fix for you and source the parts.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@DavecUK Dave - OP is talking about the Elizabeth - rather than the MaraX. Very different steam knob and valve. 🙂


----------



## DavecUK

@MediumRoastSteam Dammit, I spent bloody ages on that post <lol>


----------



## Paul_from_Oz

It will not be difficult to replace. The "stopper" surface of the tap valve is some sort of plastic - maybe teflon? I don't know. But this possibly wears or deforms over time. I recently removed my tap on my Elizabeth to lube the tap thread. This video below shows how. The speech is in Italian, but it is easy to work out what is going on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Great video. I'll lube mine next time I've got the top cover off. Thanks for this @Paul_from_Oz .


----------



## colakoala

@MediumRoastSteamThanks for your reply. I tried what you suggested this morning, but unfortunately I think it's a bit more than that in my case as as soon as I close it again after letting out a bit of steam it starts up again. It's more like there's a bit of steam coming out no matter what - as the machine comes up to pressure and after closing the steam knob any way I do it. I actually bought this machine from Italy so not really able to get anyone to fix it.

@Paul_from_OzThanks for the video! That seems like something I'd be able to replace myself then if needed. I'll try opening my machine at some point to see if I can see anything and then maybe order the part to replace it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

At around 4:50, on the video, Mauro says that in production they add a dab of glue, as a mechanical stop (my Italian is not amazing, but I'm pretty sure he said that). So there's no need to do the same I don't think.

and yes, mine was full of it. I cleaned all up, and let's see if it behaves itself from now on!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Done. A very easy thing to do. Steam tap is now good as new. Very smooth.

@colakoala - worthwhile doing this and checking the state of your steam tap.

I checked mine, and looks fine. I'm obviously too gentle when closing it. Safer that way.

if you do need a new tap, it's £9.99 from BB.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/lelit-tap-stem-for-elizabeth-victoria-and-grace.html


----------



## colakoala

@MediumRoastSteamI ordered that part, replaced it and now everything is working perfectly; no leaks anywhere and the steam knob is now as smooth as it's ever been - good as new. The old one was looking a bit worn so worth me replacing it.

Thanks all for the help with this one.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

colakoala said:


> @MediumRoastSteamI ordered that part, replaced it and now everything is working perfectly; no leaks anywhere and the steam knob is now as smooth as it's ever been - good as new. The old one was looking a bit worn so worth me replacing it.
> 
> Thanks all for the help with this one.


 Good stuff.

worthwhile reading this post and the ones afterwards.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/61724-new-elizabeth-v3-owner/?do=embed&comment=857581&embedComment=857581&embedDo=findComment

do no tighten that tap! 😉


----------



## BiggieBig

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> worthwhile reading this post and the ones afterwards.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/61724-new-elizabeth-v3-owner/?do=embed&comment=857581&embedComment=857581&embedDo=findComment
> 
> do no tighten that tap! 😉


----------



## BiggieBig

Just to add my experience as posted on the main thread. After just 7 months use my steam arm got very stiff and was dripping like crazy.

I was using filtered tap water but not softened water. As first suggested by @MediumRoastSteam I checked for scale deposits on the group head and shower screen see attached images. 
All looked clean to my relief.

So I took out the steam wand and put WD40 Silicon and now is as good as new. Easy to close and only a small drip without tightening.

After that scare and since I do live in a hard water area I'll be using bottled mineral water going forwards and perhaps add this procedure to Maintenance of the machine


----------



## DavecUK

@MediumRoastSteam I updated the maintenance sway document yesterday as there must be loads of people around the world not realising the issue around tightening it.

https://sway.office.com/qoXHjmMAg4DeFX8b?ref=Link


----------



## BiggieBig

@DavecUK thanks for that it's brilliant guide.

just read and to my ignorance I now realised mineral water is hard water.

I do have a Lelit filter but now I'm not sure if I should use

-zip filtered water which is hard

or softened water from the tap which I presume will contain too much sodium.


----------



## DavecUK

BiggieBig said:


> @DavecUK thanks for that it's brilliant guide.
> 
> just read and to my ignorance I now realised mineral water is hard water.
> 
> I do have a Lelit filter but now I'm not sure if I should use
> 
> -zip filtered water which is hard
> 
> or softened water from the tap which I presume will contain too much sodium.


 I guess it's tricky



Mineral water, has...well minerals in it, too much of which you don't want


not sure what a zip filter does, but if I remember rightly it may not remove hardness, possibly chlorine and sediment removal?


Lelit filter won't do anything more to softened water


Lelit filter will work on hard water for a while...but how long?


I like to start from a clean sheet....removing what I don't want as you can always add back what you do want.

I don't want:



sediments


particulates (which leave dry residue


Chlorine (I personally find it helps the taste of nothing)


Fluorides (plenty in toothpaste)


calcium, magnesium etc..


Then I can add back what I want, in the proportion I want...for me that solution is RO, specifically counter top RO, because a leak doesn't really do any damage. Plus the Osmio and upcoming Skuma units work as kettles as well.

Your best choice in the short term is the softened water for espresso and softened tap water (or zip water) to boil in the kettle and add to espresso for longer drinks.


----------



## BiggieBig

@DavecUK thanks for info

I realised it wasn't straightforward after a quick google lol.

I think I may do a hybrid for now soft water + a bit of mineral water added.

and then long terms I think there's a water softener available specially for the zip tap which might be the best option.


----------



## DavecUK

BiggieBig said:


> @DavecUK thanks for info
> 
> I realised it wasn't straightforward after a quick google lol.
> 
> I think I may do a hybrid for now soft water + a bit of mineral water added.
> 
> and then long terms I think there's a water softener available specially for the zip tap which might be the best option.


 If you already have the gubbins and the right cartridge set is available, yes, it could solve your problems. I assume your zip system is on the cold unsoftened supply?


----------



## BiggieBig

DavecUK said:


> If you already have the gubbins and the right cartridge set is available, yes, it could solve your problems. I assume your zip system is on the cold unsoftened supply?


 Correct it's on the plumbed water tap which is unsoftened even my zip tap has pressure issues which I presume is lime scales issues after 5 + years.

Another project for me to sort which will now be accelerated to get suitable water for my coffee 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

BiggieBig said:


> Another project for me to sort which will now be accelerated to get suitable water for my coffee 🙂


 You got the idea and priorities right: Coffee. 💪 👍 - very important. 😉


----------



## Ben2

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Great video. I'll lube mine next time I've got the top cover off. Thanks for this @Paul_from_Oz .


 This "Lelit insider" Youtube channel contains many very interesting technical videos. As for as I know Lelit Italy is the only coffee machine manufacturer who shows to the public such technical videos explaining about repairing and disassembling many espresso machines. Very well done Lelit Italy, I hope they will continue doing this.


----------



## DavecUK

@Ben2 i'm a great fan of Lelit, always pushing the boundaries and the owner Mauro (who does most of the videos) is a good guy...clever too, as a lot of the design stuff comes from him. It's always a pleasure to deal with someone who has good ideas and has the knowledge to quickly understand ideas when suggested to him.


----------



## Ozzy

@BiggieBig @DavecUK is there a guide to replace the steam wand ? My problem is for somehow steam wand of my Lelit Elizabeth is not anti-burn! I want to replace the steam wand if possible or the Teflon inside (I have spare) . Is that an easy replacement?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Ozzy said:


> @BiggieBig @DavecUK is there a guide to replace the steam wand ? My problem is for somehow steam wand of my Lelit Elizabeth is not anti-burn! I want to replace the steam wand if possible or the Teflon inside (I have spare) . Is that an easy replacement?


 What makes you say that? Is there no teflon sleeve inside? Did you check?

replacing the steam wand is extremely simple. Undo the nut at the top with a 17 metric spanner (if I remember correctly) and there you have it. The whole steam wand. 😊


----------



## Ozzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What makes you say that? Is there no teflon sleeve inside? Did you check?
> 
> replacing the steam wand is extremely simple. Undo the nut at the top with a 17 metric spanner (if I remember correctly) and there you have it. The whole steam wand. 😊


 There is a teflon sleeve inside but I don't know what is wrong with the wand. I have another Elizabeth unit and that one never had this issue. The one that I mention has a steam wand that somehow gets extremely hot (around 55C). The milk gets stuck to the tip even I clean immediately after the steaming milk. Now I replaced the tip with other steam tip and will try and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## BiggieBig

I just re-grease mine every now and then solves the issue


----------

